# Stalker



## TaraSMakeup (Jun 24, 2015)

I have been stalking the site for some time now but decided to join in on the fun! I am a makeup artist in South Carolina and really love all the forums here!


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

I have been stalking this forum for a while too and just joined now  Welcome to both of us!


----------

